# A3 in the U.S.A.



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

Is there any new information on when the new A3 will be offered in the U.S.? Has this been confirmed?
Thanks.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: A3 in the U.S.A. (olaf)*

Best info is in the VWVORTEX post on new A3 from about 3 weeks ago. (search)


----------



## olaf (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: A3 in the U.S.A. (NC-GTI)*

Maybe they will say more at Geneva?


----------

